
How can I use 2fa with no stable phone number - ethereumnomad
I&#x27;m traveling the world as a digital nomad and I have become incredibly frustrated as I am locked out of many accounts I own because I no longer use the same phone number, some of which have cash balances associated with them.<p>It seems like these services treat your phone number as some permanent identifier which seems nonsensical to me.<p>The two suggestions I&#x27;ve heard are to use google voice or authy, both of which then rely on having a stable, and I think US based phone number, so have the same exact problem.<p>So is the message from every service that uses 2fa that the service isnt for you if you are moving around and don&#x27;t have a stable phone number? Or is there something I&#x27;m missing here?
======
jeffmould
Create a Twilio app that receives the SMS. You could either have it then
forward to your existing number or some kind of web-based interface for
checking and forwarding. Then when your number changes you just update your
Twilio app with your new phone number but the main number is always the same.

------
DamonHD
Get a roaming SIM with a fixed number, just for 2FA if necessary, maybe in a
dual-SIM phone.

Not that 2FA over mobile is that secure, necessarily...

~~~
ethereumnomad
That's what is really pissing me off... It seems like a laughable security
measure but it seems like I'm basically forced to comply with it if I want to
use the modern internet.

------
mrpound
Is there a reason you can't use Google Authenticator or some other kind of
non-SMS based 2FA?

------
kevinherron
Use a YubiKey instead?

What about Google Authenticator?

